# The WF Challenges Tea Room



## Like a Fox (May 1, 2010)

That's right, we already have a coffee shop, so now come to the tea room. 
(We have scones.)

A place to talk all things _Challenges_, including:

*The WF Challenges*

*Writing Challenges *
(We're sure there's a difference...)

and *LM Poetry*


----------



## Like a Fox (May 1, 2010)

We have a fun challenge up right now - http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?112146-Argumentation-Challenge In Writing Challenges.

Thanks to Kelhanion.


Now I'm kicking it to you guys, what sort of challenges would you like to see around here?
Both for the casual Writing Challenges, and the more formal WF Challenges.
And anyone with some bright ideas for the LM Poetry Challenges - I'm sure Olly would appreciate the encouragement (Come on poets. I see you.)


*Edit* - Is the word _Challenges_ starting to look weird to anyone else?


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

Only if I think in terms of rabbit talk, then it's Chawwenges and that's just plain wrong. But Nipit is watching me type this and she has a cawwot.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 1, 2010)

Vewy cute Mod.


----------



## moderan (May 1, 2010)

A clean limerick challenge.
A write like Geisel competition
A Spoonerism challenge
Even more bad writing
Still more bad writing
son of son of son of bad writing
A make me spew stuff out of my nose onto the monitor contest
make me believe the biggest lie you can contest

I gots more


----------



## moderan (May 5, 2010)

Anyone else? Come on, people. I can't be the only one here with bad ideas....


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 5, 2010)

Sure I had an email from a friend.  I decided to spice things up a bit.  Not saying its good- just a POC - but something like:

Title-Death Spiral
I woke up at 1:36 A.M. to see the futures market down another 62 points. The Dow Jones closed at 10,002 2-4-2010. OMG the global economy is cascading again. The dreaded shake of doom is pre-curser to an over priced vauation. I hear the bleak news as I watch t CNN reporters discussing wih there ghoulish eyes of how the technical supports have been broken..and were headed lower. The uneasiness of my imaginary former friends shakes me with drudged anticipation in refilling there minds with temporary market data that they will once again choose to ignore the overall synopsis. Oh goodie I am back again o remind them over and over again! Rofl


Title-Death Spiral
I woke up at 1:36 A.M. to see the blood market down another 62 liters. The elevator closed on my foot. ( I think I see my toes at the bottom of the shaft.) OMG the glob...al feeding crisis is cascading again. The dreaded shake of my door is a pre-cursor to an onslaught of feeders. I hear the bleak news as I watch CNN reporters discussing with there ghoulish eyes of how the global famine has broken the back of many nations.. (cut to video) severed heads lowered in the fist of feeders. The uneasiness of my imaginary former friends shakes me with drugged anticipation in refilling these jars with new friend's blood. I choose to ignore the screams in my basement. Oh goodie I am back again. Time to remind me over and over again of my first kill! 

The concept is we take a para.  Something out of the news and jazz it up.


----------



## moderan (May 5, 2010)

I like that.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 16, 2010)

I've got another one that has worked well on another site as a more serious writing excercise.  "Describe something to a kid."   

Below would be the initial post.  What do you think?

Basically you have to try and get into the mind of a four and five year old and try and describe a word or phrase. Once you’ve described it, or tried, you then leave a word or phrase for some else to describe. You can take it as a serious exercise or have fun with it. Just keep it PG. Try to keep it short. Make it 10 short lines or a paragraph. (I’ve gone a bit long on mine.)

I’ll go first: What’s a helicopter?
Boy - What’s a helicopter?
Dad – Well it has a blade on top that spins.
Boy – A blade? Like a knife?
Dad – No. You remember the beanie hats with that little spinning thing on top?
Boy – Yes.
Dad – Well imagine that on an airplane.
Boy- One of those little spinny things on a big plane?
Dad-Well the helicopter is much smaller.
Boy-How small? _Holding his hands a foot apart._
Dad-Like about the size of your playset.
Boy-Why would you put a beanie on a playset?

Describe a Vacuum in Space

The idea is to use dialogue between an older person, usually a mother or father, and a child to show an attempt to describe


----------



## moderan (May 17, 2010)

Hmm. 

Child-What's a vacuum?
Parent-An absence of anything else. A bit of nothing.
Child-Why is there vacuum in space? Does it need to be cleaned often?
Parent, doubled over laughing-Not that kind of vacuum. Between the stars there aren't any bits of things, just empty space. Vacuum is another word for emptiness.
Child-But there are comets and planets and stuff like that. Is there vacuum in between them?
Parent-Yes there is.
Child-But you say that space doesn't need to be cleaned, it doesn't need that kind of a vacuum. Right?
Parent-Yes. I said that.
Child-Then can you explain black holes?

Describe the internal combustion engine


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 17, 2010)

Son- What's an intermal com bust jin?

Dad- A what?

Son- Don't make me say it again daddy.

Dad- Maybe you meant an internal combustion engine?

Son- _Shrugs._ I forgot already.

Dad- How bout I tell you what an engine is.

Son- Ok.

Dad- You know that little dog that used to walk and bark nonstop until daddy kicked it across the room and now it doesn't bark so much?

Son- Yeah.  Why did you kick my doggy?

Dad- Well . . . anyway, imagine there's a little man inside there that makes the doggy move and talk.

Son- Did you hurt the man when you kicked the dog?

Dad- I think so.  I think I heard mommy.  Maybe breakfast is ready.

Son-  _Runs off.  _Mommy, I'm hungry.

Describe death


----------



## moderan (May 17, 2010)

Parent-I put you on this Earth, I take you off again...
Child-Then what happens?
Parent-You don't eat entire chocolate cakes any more.
Child-That doesn't sound very nice.
Parent-It's said to be peaceful. Except for the harpists and choirs.
Child-What are those?
Parent-Angels singing and playing. Like opera, I guess, but actually pleasant to listen to.
Child-Can I have more cake?
Parent-You only live once.

why is the sky blue?


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 17, 2010)

Daughter- Why is the sky blue?

Mom- I'm glad you asked me that. Do you remember when I showed you the prism and when the sunlight hit the prism the light would diffract and you saw all the colors of the rainbow. Well in the sky the atmosphere that surrounds the earth is made up many different gases--

Daughter- Mommy, you're doing that thing again.

Mom- What?

Daughter- Where you talk too much.

Mom- Oh. I'm sorry. Well imagine that you're inside a bubble. And then you shine a flashlight through the bubble but there's stuff that's between you and the bubble and some of the light bounces of that stuff and some of it doesn't, so what you end up seeing--

Daughter- It's too many words!

Mom- Hmmm. Well, there's a big man with a paintbrush and he brushes the sky blue during the day and black at night.

Daughter- Really? Does he paint the stars too?

Mom- Uh huh. Now it's off to bed with you kiddo.

Describe Love


----------



## moderan (May 18, 2010)

Parent-I love you.
Child-What is love anyway?
Parent-Love is when you mean so much to me that I put your needs before mine.
Child-Is that it?
Parent-It's also when you are glad that someone else simply _is_.
Child-I must love you then. I need a hug.
Parent-Glad to oblige.
Child-While you're being obliging, I need some money.

Explain modern art


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 18, 2010)

Should I add a thread for this?


----------



## moderan (May 18, 2010)

Not unless some others show up, and they'll be drinking our tea. If Fox wants to move it, she can do that. I ate all the scones anyway *belches*


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 18, 2010)

younger brother: What is modern art?

older brother: You know it's kind of like if you took a bunch of sticks and pasted it on a piece of paper. Somebody would say woah, that's really good, and pay a million dollars for it.

younger brother: That's dumb.

older brother: Or if we took some of your crappy paintings and said that a monkey drew it, we could make a fortune. We just need to get you a monkey suit.

younger brother: Shut up. Your face looks like a monkey butt.

older brother: Yeah, I think maybe I'll stuff you in a closet and record your screams. You think somebody'd pay for that?

younger brother: That's not even art. Modern art would be like that guy Pistachio.

older brother: That's Picasso numb nuts.

describe a typewriter


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 23, 2010)

I win.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 23, 2010)

Hmm. I would take what you guys have already written and create a separate thread for what y'all were doing.... but I don't know how. Haha.
This mod-tool-box is still a bit shiny and new.


----------



## moderan (May 23, 2010)

Up under the page numbers is a thingy saying "thread tools". If you click that, it makes with a directory.


----------



## The Backward OX (May 24, 2010)

Is it _me? _Maybe I'm asleep and this is all a bad bad dream. I've just staggered gasping out of some damnfool games thread and fell into this as I attempted to navigate back to calmer waters. The place has gone insane.


----------



## Like a Fox (May 24, 2010)

It's you.


----------



## NathanBrazil (May 24, 2010)

I'm thinking you need a comma between the two bads.


----------



## moderan (May 24, 2010)

The Backward OX said:


> Is it _me? _Maybe I'm asleep and this is all a bad bad dream. I've just staggered gasping out of some damnfool games thread and fell into this as I attempted to navigate back to calmer waters. The place has gone insane.


Waddaya mean, _gone_? It's always _been_ insane. We just took some of the covers off. It exists just to torment you and amuse you, just like the rest of the universe. Isn't a bad bad dream. Is bad bad bad bad real life.


The Backward OX said:


> Every blog on the planet has a moron.


----------



## ArcThomas (Jul 31, 2010)

HIT ME!
I'm looking fro a challenge.
If I can't find 1 I'm pointing my finger and picking a dual.
.  Your Pride as a writer in this forum is on the line. Winner takes all. 
.  .  . Champion of the Month .  .  .  
As designated by the panel of available moderators. and if available the honorary judge, our administrator.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 28, 2011)

Before I begin, there will be one mild swear word, and the misspelling is deliberate, you have been warned.

Child. Wot is modem art ?
Parent. A rich man's chance to have a laugh, and make even more money.
Child. So what's it made of ?
Parent. Mostly crap.
Child. Like in the toilet ?
Parent. Maybe you could be an art expert when you grow up.
Child. No no no, I want to be an arsist.
Parent. The two are not mutually exclusive.

Now explain rap music.


----------



## Nacian (Aug 9, 2011)

I was thinking something along the line if this..
http://www.writingforums.com/word-games/123597-design-sentence-speech-etc.html


----------



## DuKane (Aug 9, 2011)

Now explain rap music​​Child: What's rap music?
Parent: Music with a silent C
​Child: What musi?
Parent: No at the beginning!
​Child: Oh....

​Try E=Mc2


----------



## Eluixa (Oct 6, 2011)

Child: Mommy, what is this say?

Mother: E=MC2.

Child: What is it mean?

Mother: Um... Energy equals Mass... something squared. C is... C is... Go ask your dad what the C stands for. My brain has frozen up again.

Child: Like when you drink a Icee? Can I have some?

Mother: No, not like an Icee, it doesn't hurt, it's like when the computer stops working, you know?

Child: But you hold your head an' scream when the 'puter is broke.

Mother: That's because with two brains down, there is nothing to do but laundry.

Child: Can I have a Icee?


----------



## Jon M (May 3, 2013)

Re:* So many, many people thread*: First of all, cool idea. This could be very fun. Maybe it would be prudent to keep an on-going list of the characters, and [strike]cross out[/strike] the names of those recently deceased. I'll get the thing started. Olly, if you read this, perhaps cut-and-paste into the thread's OP?

Doctor Hewlett, Lisa Hathaway, [strike]Jasper Wallis[/strike], Jennifer Houston, Reggie Parker, Reggie Parker's wife, [strike]Real Life Doctor[/strike], Lacey, Mrs. Hewlett, Dooley Malone, Catalina Risapolini, Ken, Dennis,


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for the compliment, that is quite a cool idea, too many to keep track of was why I started killing them as well as adding them. Trouble is then some joker will come along and change the direction of the story line so it only seemed like they were dead and effectively ressurect them. That, and that I have never worked out how you do that crossing out thing except once, then I promptly forgot.


----------



## Jon M (May 3, 2013)

If someone wanted to do that that's fine, I guess -- we're not exactly writing the sequel to _The Great Gatsby_ here. I just thought it would be fun to see the list turn into a bloated scroll of names.

To strike things out, just [strike] and [strike], but close the second tag with a forward space, /


----------



## Cran (May 3, 2013)

That, or go Advanced and use the Strike Through button - last one on the right, bottom row of edit buttons.


----------



## Gargh (Mar 21, 2014)

*Sigh* The only place to get some bloomin' tea around here, and it looks like it's been boarded up! :teapot:? :cupcake:?


----------



## Cran (Mar 21, 2014)

Nothing for it but to pull off the dustsheets and put on the kettle ...


----------



## Gargh (Mar 21, 2014)

Hmmm... I have always looked good in a kettle!


----------



## Gumby (Mar 21, 2014)

I like a good cuppa now and then. Need to get all the tea drinkers to roll up their sleeves and clean this place up.


----------



## Gargh (Mar 21, 2014)

I have some chintz wallpaper and a few lace tablecloths I've been trying to get rid of find the right place for...?


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 21, 2014)

Shag carpet and a disco ball maybe? I'll bet Cran knows some moves.


----------



## Gargh (Mar 21, 2014)

^ Hang on... aren't you confusing tea room with tea dance there?!


----------



## J Anfinson (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll bet it would be a popular tea dance...


----------



## Cran (Mar 21, 2014)

J Anfinson said:


> I'll bet Cran knows some moves.


He quickly learned some when the truth was revealed that _dancing is the vertical expression of a horizontal desire_ ... ie, at a very young age. Later, he discovered that hiding behind a guitar and microphone worked just as well, if not better ...


----------



## Gargh (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey, I have a idea. 
It will require its own thread though. First I want to know if it has been done before. Start with one writer giving a opening to a story or a snippet. The next one will write a continuation trying to follow the first's as they understand it. Each writer adding to the thread their version of the storyline as they interpret the previous writer's. This might be a bit of work but it would be interesting where it would end up. Kind of like lining up twenty people and telling the first a word and seeing what the last says.

Just a thought.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 2, 2014)

W.Goepner said:


> Hey, I have a idea.
> It will require its own thread though. First I want to know if it has been done before. Start with one writer giving a opening to a story or a snippet. The next one will write a continuation trying to follow the first's as they understand it. Each writer adding to the thread their version of the storyline as they interpret the previous writer's. This might be a bit of work but it would be interesting where it would end up. Kind of like lining up twenty people and telling the first a word and seeing what the last says.
> 
> Just a thought.



I couldn't say whether it's been done before, and I don't think it matters, but I like the idea. It's a bit like that party game, consequences. My offline writing group did something like this and it was messy, silly, awful and tremendous all at the same time. We all learnt something new about ourselves in trying to write from someone else's style. I guess the great thing about doing it online and in a thread is that it never has to end (and I don't have to edit it!) so it can meander off anywhere. Would you put a note/link in this thread when you start it?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 2, 2014)

Emphasise the 'follow on in a similar style' aspect. I have seen a number of threads where people  go for  the shock element, The Chinese whispers analogy works well. Would you try and limit each contributor? If so how?


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 2, 2014)

Olly Buckle said:


> Emphasise the 'follow on in a similar style' aspect. I have seen a number of threads where people  go for  the shock element, The Chinese whispers analogy works well. Would you try and limit each contributor? If so how?



Yes, Definitely, I would ask the contributor to *follow on in a similar style*. I would rather *not* have aliens descend and rip through a nature scene where none would be warranted. I would say *please read the thread as a story before contributing.*

This is where I need the help of the admin. The limit would need to be say, in the 200 to 500 range I think. Though unlimited might mean a runaway for someone, it would let the writer fully express a thought I would imagine. 

*Give me feed back here folks.* No less than 200, and no more than 500 words in one post. A 24 hour per post limit allowing others to post, yet post as often as desired. Of course I see simultaneous posts happening at one time. Which can lead to split directions occurring, or even a repeat of one so to speak. So a quote would be necessary to try and keep it intact, like the last PP of previous post maybe.

Hmm, Needs thought. Hey Admin. Any suggestions?

Will this work for anyone? I already have two interested, or at least commenting.


----------



## Luna Silvae (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey I'm rather new to the forums, but that sounds like a really fun idea! I will definitely have to check that out if it happens. =)


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 5, 2014)

Welcome Luna,

Well you make three, I guess that might be a start. 

I just need to figure out the link systems here.

Will see you around.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm new here as well.  I like this idea, since I haven't had any writing practice in years, something like this could help me get my creative juices flowing again.


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 5, 2014)

White Rabbit Ninja said:


> I'm new here as well.  I like this idea, since I haven't had any writing practice in years, something like this could help me get my creative juices flowing again.



That's four. 

Alright I think I will start the thread soon and will  attempt to add a link in here or at least a path. I basically will just  back out of the tea room and and post the thread. 

This is my idea of a title; "Challenge, Follow the plot as you understand the last post." (Any one have a different suggestion for a title?)

I will post the rules as below, as the thread starter. (I will wait until Monday 4/7/2014 for response here before I proceed.)

A) Read from the start to ascertain the flow of the plot. 

B) Add your idea of a continuing plot. Action, Danger, Emotion, Travel, ETC.

C) NO SHOCK plot twist PLEASE. Meaning do not drop Zombies, Vamps, Liken, Robots, or the like, where they are not warranted. To include Weapons. EX; If a fight scene is Swords knives and string launched projectiles, Do not add Lazar cannons or even black powder guns please.

D) Attempting not to overwhelm, I ask that we try to keep the posts to 500 words Max. If you need more, Stop before 1K. (go write your own story, your juices are flowing.)
  1)If Someone finds that this works and would like to use it as a start to a story or even continue the thread to print. They Must attain Agreement from all involved. (Agreement conditions up to individuals) I include this because who knows where it might lead.

If these are acceptable to those interested continue.


----------



## dvspec (Apr 5, 2014)

Take three or four things from a single page of a newspaper and make a story out of it.  

Alternatively, give a list of random things that have to be incorporated into a story and see how many different ways people do it.


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 5, 2014)

dvspec said:


> Take three or four things from a single page of a newspaper and make a story out of it.
> 
> Alternatively, give a list of random things that have to be incorporated into a story and see how many different ways people do it.



You have achieved your ten posts. Attempt it in the challenge sections. That is kind of like what I do with the Yahoo headlines, on the yahoo home page. There are five or six stories across the page with headings that wrap to fit the little square. Reading from left to right I take just the top line of each, Like these of right now. "TV caricatures' Mega-aquarium in Tall daughters with Most missed tax Toree's A-Rod critique" It reads stupid but it sounds funny. I capitalized the first of each new headline, to show separation. If you were to see each one and read the entire headline it would be. "TV caricatures' sudden exits" "Mega-aquarium in China" "Tall daughters with Celeb Dads" "Most missed tax deductions" and "Toree's A-rod Critique." The last does not have a wrap.

Just for fun.


----------



## Gargh (Apr 6, 2014)

dvspec said:


> Take three or four things from a single page of a newspaper and make a story out of it.
> 
> Alternatively, give a list of random things that have to be incorporated into a story and see how many different ways people do it.



Sure, start a thread and I'll have a go! If you go with the newspaper angle, then you could start off the prompts from your paper for the next poster to write from, they then suggest the list for the next poster and so on. A ballpark word limit may be a good idea too.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 6, 2014)

How long should the story last? Would you give it a 10/20/infinite post limit and then start a new story? Would the person who ends the story start a new one/give a title/idea for next story, or leave it up to the next poster? 

 :albino:


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 6, 2014)

White Rabbit Ninja said:


> How long should the story last? Would you give it a 10/20/infinite post limit and then start a new story? Would the person who ends the story start a new one/give a title/idea for next story, or leave it up to the next poster?
> 
> :albino:



Well that is a question I had not thought of. If it catches on and makes it to a point of closure by one person then they would logically the person to start the next. If only the four that have shown interest enough to respond are all that post then I think it would be a short story at best.  I think it would be best to try it and see where it goes. 

Bill


----------



## W.Goepner (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi I know I am like, five days late with the challenge thread. 

Seeing as no one suggested a new title for the thread I will go with it as above.

Also no one has disagreed with my proposed rules. They too will be set as above.

If it goes no further than one or two post then I guess it was not a good idea.

Bill


----------



## CraniumInsanium (Jul 12, 2014)

I had an idea for a contest. If not as a contest, then it could probably turn out to be useful as an exercise. The idea would be to write five short stories, one of each of the below genres. In each story a theme from the second column could be incorporated.

horror/thriller
sci-fi
sword and sorcery
mystery
romance
western


time travel
dinosaurs
robots
haunted house
artificial intelligence
malicious game(jumanji and zathura)
murder


So, for example the first story might be a....horror story involving time travel, and the second could be a western involving a haunted house. mix and match genres with different themes amd see what comes up. I myself stick to horror, and fantasy with a desire to do more sci-fi, but have zero experience writing romances, mysteries or westerns. Has this been done already? Or if this sounds good, do I just make a thread? Totally open to suggestions. After writing a short for LM last night I got this idea when I woke up.

 Oh and the stories could be in the 1k to 3k length? just to allow it to have some meat, but as a collection not be overly massive.


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2015)

I like this idea of a challenge, though I'm not sure I'm up for it. 
:dog:

Love the lists to mix and match story threads.

What about:    A poem in 5 words?

Or Create a new form of poetry?  

Or...... Write a poem about the first thing you see when you open  your eyes.


----------



## MacDub (Nov 22, 2017)

Is it possible to have the title of an existing thread altered? I ask because I've been having fun with some 100 Word challenges and there are different varieties available, like 'use a suggested word from the previous post and leave a suggestion of your own'. There was one for 'exactly 100 words without using any word twice'. Very challenging. I'm sure there are others buried in there, but it is confusing when all the different versions are just titled '100 Word Story'.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 24, 2017)

I'll ask your question in the staff room, MacDub and provide a link to your post. Someone who knows more than I do should be able to help.


----------



## Plasticweld (Nov 24, 2017)

MacDub said:


> Is it possible to have the title of an existing thread altered? I ask because I've been having fun with some 100 Word challenges and there are different varieties available, like 'use a suggested word from the previous post and leave a suggestion of your own'. There was one for 'exactly 100 words without using any word twice'. Very challenging. I'm sure there are others buried in there, but it is confusing when all the different versions are just titled '100 Word Story'.



The answer is yes, just send a note to the moderator of the section or to one of the supervisors here on the site.  For some reason this particular section does not have a Moderator so you would have to send a note to a supervisor.


----------



## PiP (Nov 24, 2017)

Okay, what would you like the title changed to?  Will the change affect the opening post?


----------

